# Hungary



## Janko (Aug 3, 2007)

Feel free to contact me if you are planning a bike-holiday in Hungary, especially in Transdanubia,or interested in it, or just wanna have a chat about it. Ideas, advice, route, guidance, events, etc...


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I just got back from Miskolc. My wife is from there. We travel to Miskolc about once a year and our next trip I want to go on a bike trip or atleast serveral rides around the Miskolc area.


----------



## navigo (Apr 11, 2011)

If you wanna ride next time around Budapest, give me a shout


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I will do that!

I will need to know where I can rent a bike.


----------



## navigo (Apr 11, 2011)

FatNoob said:


> I will do that!
> 
> I will need to know where I can rent a bike.


I'd say ask the guys at mtbtourhungary.com first.


----------



## ymsetjenesta (Jun 9, 2012)

What is the best areas for MTB in Hungary. I'm going to apply for medical studies, and the choiche is between Debrecen, Budapest or Pecs.


----------



## navigo (Apr 11, 2011)

There's no mountain around Debrecen. Pecs is a university city and there are mountains, but Budapest is the capital and there are more things to do and the mountains are just on the outskirt of the city. So I'd say go for Budapest except if you don't like big cities.


----------



## jet fixer (Feb 23, 2006)

What about Papa? I am thinking of applying for a job there.


Do you know anything about importing vehicles? I just purchased a Jeep in January it is GCC spec (I would be moving from Dubai) Would I be able to get it serviced in Hungary?

Can I PM one of you for more info if I get the job?

Tanks


----------

